# Partitionner mac osx pour loger ubuntu



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir à vous, je suis tenté de faire une double partition : un peu de place pour Ubuntu 9.04, le reste pour mac os x.
J'ai un imac 20" alu et beaucoup de go. Voici mes questions :

1) La manip est-elle simple à faire ?

2) Pourrais-je effacer la partition ubuntu pour y reloger mac os x si je ne veux plus d'Ubuntu ?

3) La manip pour installer le wifi est-elle compliquée ? (hé dis, ça fait beaucoup de questions là ! )

Merci à vous !


----------



## cypriend (7 Juin 2009)

Salut Salut!  (j'essaye de mettre de la bonne humeur)

( Une question tout d'abord: quelle version de Mac os x as-tu Tiger (10.4.x) ou Leopard (10.5.x)?


Reponses a tes questions:
1) facile? euh... je ne sais pas!
2) oui bien sur!
3)ça je ne sais pas, fais des recherches sur le net ( google est ton pote!)

Voilà un tuto que j'ai trouvé (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel)

déjà les pré-requis:

!!! sur un iMac 20": Une fois le livecd lancé ctrl+alt+F1 ou F2. !!!

Un MacIntel avec Mac OS X installé
Boot Camp ( plus disponible pour 10.4, mais dispo quand même sur un site tier ici)
rEFIT (http://refit.sourceforge.net/)
Un Cd Ubuntu i386 (image ISO ici)
Une connexion à Internet

Je crois que tu a tout ça? (Pour le Cd Ubuntu, tu dois graver Ubuntu sur un CD, grave l'image a télécharger ou je te donne l'image plus haut

Pour le reste, suis le tuto au lien que je t'ai passé (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/installation/macintel)

Bonne chance! si tu a d'autres questions, n'hesite pas!


PS: tu t'engage a ne pas me poursuivre en justice, car je n'ai pas fait cette manip' je te donne juste ce que j'ai trouvé!
Ca me donne envie de l'installer aussi!
Re-PS: J'ai 14 ans ( mais aie confiance!)


----------



## trodat (7 Juin 2009)

1) La manip est pas très compliquée.
Pour résumer, tu réduis ta partition MacOs avec l'utilitaire de disque.
Tu installes rEFIt (tu peux aussi le faire après l'installation de Ubuntu).
Tu lances le cd Ubuntu et tu crées une partition, dans l'espace que tu as libéré avant, et tu y installes Linux.
Normalement tout va bien et tu peux choisir au démarrage MacOs et 9.04.

C'est ce que j'ai fait sur mon macbook.

2) Cyprien a répondu

3) Il faut surtout savoir quoi faire. Le wifi peut-être détecté automatiquement sinon il faut connaître la carte. (J'ai dû installer le paquet b43-broadcom car la carte wifi de mon macbook est une broadcom).


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

Merci pour vos indications. 
Ma version de mac os x, c'est Léopard (10.5.7).
Je vais suivre vos conseils et je ne vous poursuivrai pas en justice :rateau:.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------

Euh... certes, je ne vous poursuivrai pas en justice... m'enfin... je me suis mal expliqué. Le tort me revient donc. Le lien que tu m'indiques, c'est un lien vers une page d'installation d'ubuntu un peu compliquée pour moi. J'ai déjà tenté l'expérience lorsque j'étais sous windows, avec un dual-boot vista qui m'a obligé à reformater deux fois mon pc...
Je cherche donc une procédure extrêmement simplifiée, sans sudo. Juste un formatage à la souris. Mais c'est peut-être en demander beaucoup.


----------



## cypriend (7 Juin 2009)

lol.  Je vais voir. Peut-être l'installation avec une machine Virtuelle?


----------



## cypriend (8 Juin 2009)

Je poste une petite question, personne ne me répond sur le topic que j'ai crée:

Comment installer moblin sur mac osx?


----------



## gagarts (8 Juin 2009)

Salut, de mémoire, j'avais installé Ubuntu sans soucis de cette manière :

-par bootcamp (application - utilitaires - Assistant Boot Camp ), on demande de créer de la place pour installer un autre OS (il pense que c'est pour windows... mais on lui ment honteusement !  ) - durée environ 10 minutes

-on insère le Live CD d'Ubuntu, in suit le processus normal d'installation - durée env. 20-60 min.

-au redémarrage, on va sur OSX pour installer rEFIt... on reboote - durée env. 5-10 min

-au démarrage de rEFIt, on choisis (si je ne m'abuse) le 2e icône de la 2e ligne (avec les flèche gauche et droite du clavier) et on valide avec entrée... il devrait afficher un message d'erreur... et proposer une solution qu'il suffit d'accepter (Y, de mémoire) - durée env.30 secondes

-on reboote, on choisis l'icône de Tux pour lancer Ubuntu... on patiente un peu... et ensuite on croise les doigts... - durée entre 1 minute et ... l'éternité, si on est VRAIMENT patient
(soit ça marche... soit pas !  )

-en cas de pépin, on reviens sur ce forum pour poster à l'auteur de ces lignes des insultes incendiaires...  et on crée un nouveau post avec ses problèmes à résoudre ! 

-on peut aussi se rendre sur le site ubuntu-fr.org dont une partie de la doc et du forum est dédié aux Macs (PPC et MacIntel ...

Voilà, maintenant, je me sauve pour pas recevoir d'insultes ! 

Ha, j'oubliais, si des fois ça foirait... on relance bootcamp, et on lui dit qu'on veut récupérer l'espace utilisé par l' "autre" système... si ça marche pas, on passe par l'utilitaire de disque et on supprime la (les) dernière(s) partition(s) (qui concerne(nt) Ubuntu) et on étend la partition de Mac OS X à la totalité du disque - durée... heu... !


Dernière chose, je sais pas pour vous mais chez moi : "on, c'est un c.. !"  (moi le premier, bien-sûr !  )
Allez, bon courage ! En dernier ressort, il reste la ligne de commande !


----------

